# Carrera Valour frame, forks, bars and stem.



## mrbikerboy73 (30 Jul 2014)

Previously advertised in the for sale section but now free to collector or else it's going to the tip. Size Medium, it's in good used condition, the cable guide under the BB and rear mech hanger are both present. Headset is missing. I'm in Worthing, West Sussex. Somebody please take it away!


----------



## mrfluff (31 Jul 2014)

Hi, I don't suppose you ever travel towards gloucester at all do you?


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (13 Aug 2014)

Now sold so no longer available!


----------

